# BUFF this Saturday



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Anybody else heading to BUFF show this Saturday? 9-4 at the Oasis conference center in Loveland.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

tandem said:


> Anybody else heading to BUFF show this Saturday? 9-4 at the Oasis conference center in Loveland.


I'm heading over.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll be there, only 5 minutes from home.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

As long as I don't have to work, I will be down there.

Mike


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll be helping out in the Little Miami Conservancy booth, drop by and say hello.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll probably be wearing my orange Charlie's Fly Box hat. Yell at me, but please identify yourself.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Ill be there. Ill probably be hanging out in the ReelFlyRod.com/Sugarcreek fly shop booth.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It was a great time! I sat in on a few good seminars and got to meet Tom Rosenbauer. I also picked up a couple of fly boxes. I needed a couple more and I love waterproof clear-sided boxes. The included engraving on these was just the icing on the cake.


----------

